# Spitting food at your dog



## JayBen (Aug 30, 2012)

I've been hearing good things about it. I've never done it much but it does seem to get her to look up at my face more. The only problem I'm running into is sometimes I miss and she doesn't catch and it can throw her off task. What do you all do?


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

I too use spitting treats to my dog for rewards and he is lucky to catch 20% of them . It's a reward for a completed task so it doesn't matter.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I only do it for fronts. I wouldn't spit for heeling. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

As I recall, there was another thread on this subject within the last year that you could check out. I've never done it because my spitting ability is pathetic. I remember seeing a very skilled handler warming up her dog for either open or utility by repeatedly spitting pieces of string cheese to her Golden who was sitting front. The dog was completely focused on her, never missed catching a piece and continued to be completely focused on her as they entered the ring. It was amazing to watch.


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

No way I'm letting Casper think there is food in my mouth that he can have.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Teach it as it's own trick and achieve a high rate of success before trying to use it in the context of other behaviors.

If "sometimes misses" means 1 out of 10 times ... no big deal. Re-focus her and move on. If she's not catching at least 80 percent of the time, I'd polish her "catch" (or your aim, or both!) outside of the obedience setting.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Oh Gabby can't catch worth a darn!!!! He catch is probably below 10% because she is too excited to wait for it. She leaps at my face as I prepare to spit. Bridget in her seminar wanted me to not reward Gabby in the sit, instead have her jump up on me and then spit to her. Uh.....no.....I value my face. LOL

Because Gabby ALWAYS breaks position as I spit, I take the food from my mouth and feed it. I have the same focus as if I were spitting. She thinks it will be spit out every time, though I rarely do. 

If we toss food to the dogs, Gabby is the only one who won't catch it. She is too crazed!!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

Maxs Mom said:


> Oh Gabby can't catch worth a darn!!!! He catch is probably below 10% because she is too excited to wait for it. She leaps at my face as I prepare to spit. Bridget in her seminar wanted me to not reward Gabby in the sit, instead have her jump up on me and then spit to her. Uh.....no.....I value my face. LOL


We need to sign up for that class. Casper would be the star student.  In his defense, he does not jump at my face! I suspect he could learn it pretty quickly, though. And he catches really well, better than I throw.

I've got to ask. What is the purpose of having the dog jump on you?


----------



## JayBen (Aug 30, 2012)

I've been spitting string cheese since I posted this. I must say her attention has improved drastically.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

quilter said:


> We need to sign up for that class. Casper would be the star student.  In his defense, he does not jump at my face! I suspect he could learn it pretty quickly, though. And he catches really well, better than I throw.
> 
> I've got to ask. What is the purpose of having the dog jump on you?


Bridget does not like you rewarding a dog for no effort. So the idea is you reward when their feet are not on the ground. I specifically asked her, how do I reward a front? She said have Gabby jump up then spit. Ok Gabby ALREADY jumps up and has knocked my face when she is sitting. Getting her closer to my face is just too scary. Even my obedience trainer says not a good idea. LOL Bridget says it would only happen once, I say that us one too many. Gabby is crazy. 

I'm not Bridget.  I need to tone Gabby's drive down a bit. Maybe someday I can deal with it but for now she needs to come to my level. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

Oh, I did some searching. This is Bridget Carlsen? Now I get it, but that's not my goal. Might be my dog's goal though.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Maxs Mom said:


> Bridget does not like you rewarding a dog for no effort.
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


For some dogs being still *is* the effort. I would never reward Flip for movement when the goal was stillness!


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

I started spitting treats at Caira today and honestly her eye contact did improve... Although I did look like a loon! I'm sure anyone who saw me immediately recognized that I'm a crazy dog lady... Guess the jig is up 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

